# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  "ناسا" تنتظر صاحب الـ17 عامًا لمعرفة كيفية "التحكم في النيازك"

## نادين

لم يتأثر بالظروف الصعبة ولا المناخ السيء الذي عاشه المصريون خلال الحقبة الزمنية الأخيرة، تحت مظلة النظام الفاسد الذي أسقطته إرادة الشعب، فجعل العلم طريقه، ومشاريع البحث العلمي هدفه، حتى استطاع أن يصل إلى العالمية، بعدما أصبح مطلوبًا في وكالة "ناسا" الفضائية، لمناقشة اختراعه الذي حاز على إعجاب كبار العلماء الدوليين.


إنه أحمد جمال الحمراوي، طالب بمدرسة إسكندرية الفنية المتقدمة، بمحرم بك، صاحب الـ17 عامًا، الذي شق طريقه من خلال التعليم الصناعي بعد التحاقه بالمدرسة الفنية المتقدمة، رافضًا الالتحاق بالثانوية العامة، رغم حصوله على مجموع 295 من أصل 300 درجة في الشهادة الإعدادية.

يقول "أحمد": اطَّلعتُ على آخر بحث نشره جيف مارس- عالم الفضاء في وكالة ناسا-، ثم بنيت فكرة اختراعي على التحكم في النيازك باستخدام عدسة محدبة، بعدها اخترعت طريقة تمكنني من تحريك أي جسم باستخدام ضوء أو لمبة في وجود الجاذبية، عن طريق تحريك فوتونات الضوء لكتلة.


وأوضح أن البحث الأول يعتمد على الحد من سقوط النيازك والتحكم فيه باستخدام شعاع الشمس الذي يسقط على مرآة وزاوية السقوط بتساوي زاوية الانعكاس، والشعاع المنعكس يسقط على عدسة محدبة مجمعة للضوء، ويبدأ التحكم في النيزك، مستخدمًا 3 عدسات، وكل واحدة مثبتة على قمر صناعي أو مكوك فضاء، على أن تكون فترة التحكم 3 شهور.


وأضاف أن المرحلة الثانية بنيت على التحكم في الضوء، وتعتمد على تحويل فوتونات الضوء إلى كتلة، ويمكن تحريك أي جسم في وجود الجاذبية، شارحًا أن التجربة تعتمد على استخدام ثلاثة مصابيح كهربية "تنجستن 200w" باستخدام ثلاث عدسات محدبة قطر الواحدة 15سم، واستخدام محور حر بحجم 200 جرام، و10جرام كل 4 ثواني في التجربة، ويكون الزمن 30 دقيقة، ليمكن بعدها تحريك الجسم وتحويل فوتونات الضوء إلى كتلة.


وتابع: "قمت بالتواصل مع علماء وكالة ناسا من خلال موقعها على الإنترنت، وأخبرتهم باختراعي، فكانت المفاجأة أنهم طلبوا مقابلتي وأرسلوا إليَّ منحة سفر تبدأ من شهر يونيو المقبل، للتعرف عن قرب على اختراعي"، مشيرًا أنه مر بالعديد من الاختبارات من قبل القائمين على وكالة "ناسا"، بعد أن قامت منظمة "ويبو" الدولية- منظمة عالمية للملكية الفكرية- بتسجيل اختراعه، حفاظً اعلى حقوق ملكيته الفكرية.


واعترف بوجود استخدامات سلبية للمشروع وإيجابية أكثر، قائلًا: سأتمكن من تطوير اختراعي، خاصة أنه سيتم إتاحة مواد أكثر تخصصًا لاستخدامها في اختراعي مثل البارود وشبه اليورانيوم، وغيرهما من المواد التي لم أتمكن من استخدامها، لأنها باهظة الثمن، وبسبب منع استخدامها بكميات معينة.

ومن المقرر أن يسافر "أحمد" يوم 24 من الشهر المقبل إلى وكالة "ناسا"، على أن يطير بعد ذلك إلى إحدى الوكالات الروسية.

----------


## shimaa fadel

بسم الله ماشاء الله ولاقوه الا بالله
ربنا يحفظك ويزيدك عبقريه ويجعلك عون وسبب لرفعه مصرنا الحبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
yes we can

----------


## نادين

yes we can

----------

